# I Finally Bagged One



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

You all know what they look like.

sellers pic










After losing several of these at auction to Dave (aka Martinus Scriblerus :notworthy: ) I finally bagged one.









It's showing it's age with the yellowed dial and will need some TLC at SeÃ±or Paul's Spa for Wayward Watches, but it is working and does seem to have the correct stainless steel bracelet.

So, all in all a good base to start with.

More pictures to follow

SeÃ±or Paul's Spa for Wayward Watches - a good place to unwind and recharge :to_become_senile:

:smartass:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Ah so it was you! Way over the price I wanted to pay for it anyway (taking in fees to get it to UK)  But health to wear my man


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Good catch - hopefully - I had a lowball snipe at that last night, incase it had slipped under the radar. Too rich for my blood so although I really really want one, I guess I'll have to wait until they become unfashionable...


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Clum said:


> Ah so it was you! Way over the price I wanted to pay for it anyway (taking in fees to get it to UK)  But health to wear my man


Thanks. :cowboy: It's been on my list for awhile now. They appear to be commanding a much higher selling price on some private sales sites.



langtoftlad said:


> Good catch - hopefully - I had a lowball snipe at that last night, incase it had slipped under the radar. Too rich for my blood so although I really really want one, I guess I'll have to wait until they become unfashionable...


The price seems to be within range of what they've sold for in the last year or so. Having (what appears to be) the original bracelet makes it worth the selling price. Also makes up for the yellowed dial. It's a good base to start with

Now if I can just find a Regulus out there at a reasonable price :hunter:

:cheers:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like a nice package !!!

$248usd was a bit rich for me but ,again, sometimes it's well worth to pay a bit above odds for a clean, well executed example :notworthy:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I suspect that it was me that was runner up on this one. I was coveting the bracelet. I've got enough of the watches, but the bracelets are very hard to come by. Guess I should have bid more!

Congrats on ths one. It will be a great watch for you.

(And I owe you - you got me on the Garon Electric as well).


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice find Larry and not a bad price with the original bracelet MS has seen one of these sell for $800 before now albeit with a nicer dial but without original bracelet. PS did the Waltham turn up.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Well I suspect that it was me that was runner up on this one. I was coveting the bracelet. I've got enough of the watches, but the bracelets are very hard to come by. Guess I should have bid more!
> 
> Congrats on ths one. It will be a great watch for you.
> 
> (And I owe you - you got me on the Garon Electric as well).


 

Sorry Dave, it was my time to win one of these.

Next time I'm back East we'll meet somewhere and I'll buy you a beer.

:cheers:



dombox40 said:


> Nice find Larry and not a bad price with the original bracelet MS has seen one of these sell for $800 before now albeit with a nicer dial but without original bracelet.


It was the bracelet that caught my eye. I'm certain that it is the correct (and hopefully original) bracelet for that watch.

It will need some TLC, but I won't know for sure how much until it is in my hand.



dombox40 said:


> PS did the Waltham turn up.


Not as of Friday (my time).

No worries, I'll let you know when it shows up. Thanks again.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice, especially with that original bracelet.

I've gone up against Brother Dave but come up short, so I can imagine your sense of euphoria at the moment. Must be something like the Saints after winning the Super Bowl.


----------

